# vacuum leak???!!!!



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

hmmmm, where to start. well i used some seafoam cleaner. that stuff is this SHIOT. cleaned intake and injectors great. now, i got a vacuum leak from hell right near my firewall behind my valve cover. my car has pretty much lost all of its pep that i had left. i turn the car off and i hear a hissing sound from where i described it at. anyone know what this could be?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

What year 240 do you have again? on the 89-90 there are 2 little aculators or something. one that controls the secondy butterfly vavle, and the second that i belive to be part of the EGR system, but i might need a corection on that. just go to a auto parts store and get some vacuum line and start replacing that old stuff.


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*Vac leaks*

I got some silicone tubing and replaced every hose.......no need to worry after that.





joerc240sx said:


> What year 240 do you have again? on the 89-90 there are 2 little aculators or something. one that controls the secondy butterfly vavle, and the second that i belive to be part of the EGR system, but i might need a corection on that. just go to a auto parts store and get some vacuum line and start replacing that old stuff.


----------

